# How to paint Aluminum scuba tanks?



## naclh2oDave

I have two tanks that look like the one on the left, kind of brushed aluminum look and two like the one on theright where the last paint job has come off around the BC strap. I like walking into the shop and spotting my tanks among the other hundreds of tanks. I'd like them all to look like the one on the left, has anyone ever done this? Do I blast them? Walnut shell? Sand? Stripper? What kind of paint? Laquer? I saw the skins, not real impressed with those.


----------



## TONER

I don't think you are reallysupposed to do anything to a scuba tank defiantly no chemicals or heat nothing that can alter the metal </DIV>


----------



## Evensplit

About all you can do is scrape the paint off. Don't blast or sand, no chemicals, no heat.



We get all of our rental tanks in bare aluminum because the paint they use nowadays really sucks.


----------



## JSeaWach

Like Jim said, scrape loose paint off and don't do much more. Improperly applied paint can decrease tank life due to corrosion build up UNDER paint. If you want your tanks to "stand out" try a 2 +/- inch colored tape stripe just below the shoulder. It will stick just as well as VIP stickers, is easily removed if desired and is above the strap line which should minimize damage.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Someone correct me if I am wrong....

instead of scrape, use a fine brass wire wheel brush on an angle grinder. not only will it get the paint off, but if you doit all in one direction (around the circumfrence of the tank), it will give it the satin brush look like the new ones.

Then a lil wax will keep the oxidization down.


----------



## Clay-Doh

And to make them stand out, get a bunch of ranbow stickers from your local gayfriendly apparal shop...I dont recall seeing any like that in the shop... :letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr

> *Clay-Doh (4/20/2009)*And to make them stand out, get a bunch of ranbow stickers from your local gayfriendly apparal shop...I dont recall seeing any like that in the shop... :letsdrink




any place that you personally recommend clay? oke


----------



## naclh2oDave

> *Clay-Doh (4/20/2009)*Someone correct me if I am wrong....
> 
> instead of scrape, use a fine brass wire wheel brush on an angle grinder. not only will it get the paint off, but if you doit all in one direction (around the circumfrence of the tank), it will give it the satin brush look like the new ones.
> 
> Then a lil wax will keep the oxidization down.


Thats what I was looking for. Sounds like it's not damaging. Plus it's simple, so I could do it!:letsdrink

As far as the rainbow sticker, weelllll, ummmmm, whats the worrrd? No thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *biggamefishr (4/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Clay-Doh (4/20/2009)*And to make them stand out, get a bunch of ranbow stickers from your local gayfriendly apparal shop...I dont recall seeing any like that in the shop... :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> any place that you personally recommend clay? oke
Click to expand...

You got me good on that one Josh!


----------

